# Home/Movie theater chairs



## Throatpunch (Jun 13, 2012)

Can you guys post pics and reviews of these non reclining chairs?

I am interested specifically in chairs from one particular manufacturer instead of the larger footprint reclining chairs.

Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Apparently no one here uses those chairs. :huh:


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

mechman said:


> Apparently no one here uses those chairs. :huh:


Right Mechman....what chairs??


----------



## Bung (Aug 4, 2013)

Me too I am interest in a small footprint and a lower back (I have low rear speakers) but what chair are you speaking?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

If you are looking for a low back fairly narrow chair try the Jayman 262. If you can handle some more height and require something narrower look at the Palliser stereo (41454)


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

Seat Craft makes a chair like what you are looking for. It is in the Rialto line.


----------

